# bloodlessly intellectual



## oakleaf

How would you say "bloodlessly" in as evocative way as in this sentence: 

_"to the extent that the rift between work and life becomes profound, the work necessarily must become too abstract, stilted, and bloodlessly intellectual"
_​The translator used freddamente, but it doesn't carry the feeling.  The author didn't say coldly. 
I found esanime for bloodless, but as an adverb it sounds awkward though it seems closer.  

The overall context is examining the work of creative people and in particular philosophers by taking into account the personal life experiences they had in becoming who they are and how the philosophy derived from these experience.  To the anticipated objections the author is justifying it, as above.


----------



## Blackman

Non tutto può essere efficacemente reso in forma avverbiale. Partirei da un _*insensibilmente* intellettuale_, vediamo se qualcun altro trova qualcosa di più evocativo.

EDIT: direi anche _*asetticamente* intellettuale, _per quanto neppure questo sia una diretta traduzione di _bloodlessly _(non mi arrischio a proporre il letterale_ *esanguemente *)._


----------



## sorry66

intellettualmente senza vita/sangue/linfa vitale 
?


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

It seems to me that the meaning is "detatched from he real life", "lacking the nourishment that comes from the real life", so I'd say "aridamente intellettuale".


----------



## oakleaf

the translator used "freddamente intellettuale" which if we aren't talking about blood, would be fine, but bloodless is very evocative and i would like that metaphor to be maintained if possible, and not simply translated into what it is a metaphor for.   Intellectualmente senza sangue?   Boh?


----------



## Blackman

Freddamente intellettuale, a mio avviso, significa _in maniera scientifica_, con _l'aridità/insensibilità_ dello scienziato che tratta le cavie. Nessuna emozione, impermeabilità totale tra la vita emotiva e il lavoro.

_Aridamente_ evoca ancor di più che _insensibilmente_ questa condizione: entrambe indicano l'assenza di qualcosa riconducibile al concetto di sangue in senso lato.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

> from Merriam- webster
> 4
> *:*  lacking in human feeling <_bloodless_ statistics>
> — *blood·less·ly* _adverb_
> — *blood·less·ness* _noun_



I think any "strong" metaphor would be a stretch, since "bloodless" can simply mean "dry". In the example found in the dictionary (_bloodless statistics_) we would say "aride statistiche" in Italian (which is a little bit of a metaphor, since "arido" means "barren").


----------



## oakleaf

in this case, the author is very good with metaphors and uses them with intention.  It might also simply mean dry, but it is not la case of acking liquid, but lacking blood, a life force, something more than not-dry, I'd say.  If he meant dry, he would certainly have said dry.  
There is often no way to bring an expression and all it's entangled meanings across languages but if there is i would like to do it.  Anyway, cold is better than dry, in this case, because dry usually means boring and without content, while cold can refer to an emotion more powerful than boredom.


----------



## oakleaf

how does intellettualmente esangue sound?  I don't have the ear for it in Italian.


----------



## Blackman

bobes said:


> You can try "esanguemente" (as in post #2). Here is an example.



_Esangue_ però significa:

*3.* (_fig_.) [di scritto, stile e sim., senza forza e calore] ≈ debole, fiacco, languido, scialbo, spento.

A me non sembra che _bloodlessly_ significhi questo in questo contesto, piuttosto, come dicevo più su, l'assenza di reazioni emotive. Un lavoro intellettuale scevro di ogni emozione, condotto con rigore scientifico.



oakleaf said:


> how does intellettualmente esangue sound?  I don't have the ear for it in Italian.


It's a totally different concept. Just like _intellectually bloodless.
_
I read it this way: *it's not that (because of the rift) his intellectual work becomes bloodless, it's the rift forcing his work to become strictly and rigorously intellectual.

...anche il suo lavoro diventa necessariamente astratto, innaturale e aridamente/insensibilmente intellettuale, *cioè intellettuale nel senso più puro del termine, come se si trattasse di chimica o matematica (da cui la traduzione originaria in _freddamente, con distacco emotivo_).

Am I wrong?


----------



## sorry66

Blackman said:


> senza forza e calore]


This is what I think it means.

bloodlessly intellectual/intellectually bloodless - not quite the same but not so different
I'll alter my post # 2 to make it more correct:
intellettuale ma senza vita/sangue/linfa vitale


----------



## Blackman

sorry66 said:


> This is what I think it means.
> 
> bloodlessly intellectual/intellectually bloodless - not quite the same but not so different
> I'll alter my post # 2 to make it more correct:
> intellettuale ma senza vita/sangue/linfa vitale



I can speak only for my native language, of course. If you swap the sentence this way you end up with a totally different concept. Anyway, given you read it this way, I'd go with _intellettualmente esangue_ rather than the opposite. But mind, it has nothing to share with _freddamente intellettuale_.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

Blackman said:


> I can speak only for my native language, of course. If you swap the sentence this way you end up with a totally different concept. Anyway, given you read it this way, I'd go with _intellettualmente esangue_ rather than the opposite. But mind, it has nothing to share with _freddamente intellettuale_.



I'd even say it means the opposite.

freddamente intellettuale = it _is _intellecual, but that's all, because it is cold (or weak, tired, weary, etc, if you go for "esanguemente").
Intellettualmente esangue = it is weak, weary, etc.  _from an intellectual point of view_ (that is, it's  _not _intellectual enough.)

edit:  Now it occurs to me that you could split the concept saying: _molto intellettuali *ma* esangui _(or any other word that fits your taste).


----------



## Blackman

Il fatto è che in italiano certi avverbi sono omografi, se l'autore non esplicita sufficientemente il suo pensiero rischia di non essere compreso. Il primo che mi viene in mente è _moralmente: _la morale o il morale?
Se questo avviene anche in inglese con _bloodlessly_, non c'è modo di sapere esattamente a cosa fa riferimento, se l'autore non ha espressamente dettagliato il concetto.


----------



## sorry66

Ok, they are quite different - silly of me to say they weren't. 
I changed my initial suggestion (post# 2) in post #15 to what I see as 'bloodlessly intellectual'. Of course, only you Italians can tell me if it's right!

Intellectually bloodless - not much intellect in it
bloodlessly intellectual - intellectual but lacking life and vigour

Edit:


Blackman said:


> *..anche il suo lavoro diventa necessariamente astratto, innaturale e aridamente/insensibilmente intellettuale, *cioè intellettuale nel senso più puro del termine, come se si trattasse di chimica o matematica (da cui la traduzione originaria in _freddamente, con distacco emotivo_)


'coldly intellectual' (without emotion)
'drily intellectual' ( kind of boring)
'bloodlessly intellectual ( as above - anaemic - lacking spirit, colour and vitality)


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> Ok, they are quite different - silly they to say they weren't. I changed my initial suggestion (post# 2) in post #15 to what I see as 'bloodlessly intellectual'. Of course, only you Italians can tell me if it's right!
> Intellectually bloodless - not much intellect in it
> bloodlessly intellectual - intellectual but lacking life and vigour



As a native I definitely opt for your second choice . My first understanding of _bloodlessly intellectual_ was along the lines of _soullessly intellectual_, but damn if I can find how to put it in good Italian!  _Aridamente intellettuale_, mi sembra comunque una proposta che si avvicina moltissimo al'idea che mi sono fatto a prima vista.


----------



## sorry66

I've just added something to my previous post, chipu (see the edit). 'Soulless' is not enough - it's force that's lacking too.



TheNameOfAWind said:


> molto intellettuali *ma* esangui


Why not this one?


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> I've just added something to my previous post, chipu (see the edit). 'Soulless' is not enough - it's force that's lacking too.


Thank you Sorry, I couldn't grasp exactly how you use bloodless in English . Then a literal _esanguemente intellettuale _could be the best translation, and I misinterpreted the OP from the start.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

chipulukusu said:


> Then a literal _esanguemente intellettuale _could be the best translation, and I misinterpreted the OP from the start.



To me, "esangue" means "almost dead". The (rare) occurrences I've found online where the word has this meaning (lacking strenght or whatever) seems to be Italian translations of foreign texts  Also, it's sounds really, really bad. Chipulukusu, if you are Italian, you  _have  _to agree


----------



## chipulukusu

TheNameOfAWind said:


> To me, "esangue" means "almost dead". The (rare) occurrences I've found online where the word has this meaning (lacking strenght or whatever) seems to be Italian translations of foreign texts  Also, it's sounds really, really bad. Chipulukusu, you are Italian, you  _have  _to agree


Honestly I would never ever use _esanguemente. _Not even under torture!


----------



## sorry66

So what word should we be using? Intellettuale ma ...??? intellectual but bloodless/bloodlessly intellectual



Blackman said:


> Anyway, given you read it this way, I'd go with _intellettualmente esangue_ rather than the opposite.


 I know what I said was confusing but you can see from my post (you even quoted it) I'd actually written 'intellettuale ma...' to correspond to the OP because my post # 2 wasn't correct (I'd used _intellettualmente )_. oakleaf got similarly mixed up with the Italian in post # 6.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

bobes said:


> Esangue = quasi morto, quindi esanguemente = quasi mortamente? non credo che funzioni così...
> Questo è un altro esempio di 'esanguemente'... vogliamo parlare di parole orribili? Che ne dite di 'esondare', non è meravigliosa? Eppure la usano tutti da almeno dieci anni.
> Intellettualmente esangue = incapace di fare l'intellettuale
> Esanguemente intellettuale = capace di fare l'intellettuale (anche troppo)



Quando dico che una parola è "brutta" non intendo che non mi piace. Nella traduzione si cerca sempre la forma migliore, più esatta e più scorrevole. In questo caso, senza entrare nel merito del significato, mettere "esanguemente" significa tradurre una parola normalissima dell'inglese con un avverbio che in italiano non è utilizzato in questa accezione (e dato che google dà 47 risultati direi che non è utilizzato e basta). Per me il compito dei madrelingua è soprattutto suggerire una forma che suoni naturale, ed "esanguemente" sa di calco linguistico, una traduzione troppo letterale (e, a mio parere, anche sbagliata).



> Esanguemente intellettuale = capace di fare l'intellettuale (anche troppo)


No, mi dispiace, se sento "esanguemente intellettuale" io non capisco "capace di fare l'intellettuale". Intendo, forse "stancamente intellettuale" o  "strematamente intellettuale", ma solo dopo averci pensato, perché alla prima lettura significa poco o niente.


----------



## chipulukusu

bobes said:


> Intellettualmente esangue = incapace di fare l'intellettuale
> Esanguemente intellettuale = capace di fare l'intellettuale (anche troppo)


I agree on the quite opposite meaning of the two expressions.
And I believe that the meaning meant in the OP is the second one.

EDIT: e se, visto che _too abstract_ and _stilted_ sono termini negativi, il significato che cerchiamo fosse _intellettualoide_?


----------



## sorry66

This is getting very confusing.
I explained bloodlessly intellectual in post # 19 


sorry66 said:


> bloodlessly intellectual - intellectual but lacking life and vigour





sorry66 said:


> 'bloodlessly intellectual ( as above - anaemic - lacking spirit, colour and vitality)


This means that the work  is intellectual but anaemic/bloodless so  I thought TNofTW was right 'intellettuale ma esangue'.
Now some of you are saying 'esangue' is not a word that should be used, or is it just 'esanguemente' that shouldn' t be used?!

Btw, Chipu, what you have just said needs clarifying.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

sorry66 said:


> This means that the work  is intellectual but anaemic/bloodless so  I thought TNofTW was right 'intellettuale ma esangue'.
> Now some of you are saying 'esangue' is not a word that should be used, or is it just 'esanguemente' that shouldn' t be used?!



I still think that it's not the right word, since it means "almost dead" or "very weak because of a heavy bleeding" (or, at least, this is the meaning I think it brings up in the mind of an Italian reader, as in "His friend found him _esangue _in his room: he was stabbed to death") and that the right word would be "arido", which means "lacking passion and life", but I haven't read the full text and Oakleaf knows better which one is the right meaning. But yeah, I'd avoid the adverb and use the adjective instead.

 I think that the problem is that "esangue" is referred to someone who has _lost _most of his blood, for example because of an injury. To indicate someone who is weak because he doesn't have much (or good) blood, we say "anemico" (which I think could be better than "esangue", by the way  )


----------



## sorry66

'Arid' has a similar meaning in English - it would be used like 'dry' to describe a work that was quite boring. See my earlier post on that (# 19). The emphasis is on the lack of interest, however, not the lack of passion.
Of course, all the suggestions here in this thread are very close. 
With 'bloodless' it's the lack of vitality and vigour which is important - it's the opposite of 'full-blooded'.
Maybe we should use 'anemico' then?


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

sorry66 said:


> Maybe we should use 'anemico' then?


Maybe  "Anemico" means weak, but also pale. I don't think it's far from the original meaning as you explained it. I just hope it won't become "anemicamente"


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> Btw, Chipu, what you have just said needs clarifying.



Sorry, I shared your same idea since from the start**, I was just trying to mediate different opinions.
But _intellettualoide*_ means someone who acts like an intellectual but severely lacks the skills and know-how of a proper one. I don't think this is what was meant so I rebuke it as a possible solution.

* In Italian -oide is an all-purpose pejorative suffix. 

**No, this is not true, to be honest. At the start I thought it was more along the lines of _soulless_, _aseptic_, but that was on account of my limited knowledge of English. 

@TheNameOfAWind I'm not quite sure that esangue and esanguemente don't have any figurative meaning that doesn't require an actual bloodshed, in Italian.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

chipulukusu said:


> I'm not quite sure that esangue and esanguemente don't have any figurative meaning that doesn't require an actual bloodshed, in Italian.



Ok, questo lo devo dire in italiano. Ovviamente hai ragione, se lo usi in senso metaforico non implica che hai avuto un'emorragia. Ma, anche nell'accezione metaforica, secondo me c'è l'idea di qualcosa di "consumato". Per esempio, riferendosi a un'esibizione teatrale: "Ieri Marco era esangue" mi fa pensare che Marco è prostrato dalle difficoltà e non ce la fa più. "Ieri Marco era anemico", mi fa pensare a una performance debole, fiacca, anonima. "Ieri Marco era arido" mi fa pensare a un'esibizione priva di passione.

Ovviamente ci sono milioni di esempi e sfumature, ma se sei esangue hai perso il sangue, non sei nato senza   E per favore smettila di dire esanguemente, mi stai facendo male


----------



## chipulukusu

TheNameOfAWind said:


> Ok, questo lo devo dire in italiano. Ovviamente hai ragione, se lo usi in senso metaforico non implica che hai avuto un'emorragia. Ma, anche nell'accezione metaforica, secondo me c'è l'idea di qualcosa di "consumato". Per esempio, riferendosi a un'esibizione teatrale: "Ieri Marco era esangue" mi fa pensare che Marco è prostrato dalle difficoltà e non ce la fa più. "Ieri Marco era anemico", mi fa pensare a una performance debole, fiacca, anonima. "Ieri Marco era arido" mi fa pensare a un'esibizione priva di passione.
> 
> Ovviamente ci sono milioni di esempi e sfumature, ma se sei esangue hai perso il sangue, non sei nato senza   E per favore smettila di dire esanguemente, mi stai facendo male


Questo è vero, non avevo pensato all'etimologia del termine! 
Bandito dal mio vocabolario, giuro!


----------



## johngiovanni

"Bloodless" can mean "lacking in emotion, human feeling".  Si tratta di un’intellettualità priva di sensibilità?
Edit:  My understanding is like Blackman's, I thimk.


----------



## sorry66

johngiovanni said:


> "Bloodless" can mean "lacking in emotion, human feeling".


Perhaps it can but it's not the primary meaning and, in my opinion, doesn't apply to the OP. The author would have used 'coldly' if he wanted to imply that.
@chipulukusu I meant clarify what you said in reference to bobes! - I'm not sure now which definition you think is correct and  for the OP!


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

bobes said:


> Capisco quello che dici, devi però considerare che il testo di cui si parla affronta tematiche complesse, non è una lettura che si rivolge a chiunque, credo. Ora abbiamo un termine il cui significato, secondo il Treccani, è esattamente quello richiesto, prima di scartarlo dobbiamo anche chiederci se le nostre sensazioni siano corrette (e poi siamo noi i destinatari del messaggio?). Le alternative che sono state proposte mi sembrano corrette ma abbastanza banali e scontate, quando si parla di intellettuali sempre lì si va a finire: è proprio questa l'intenzione dell'autore? Non credo. Per quanto riguarda il tema dell'utilizzo: dovresti usare il motore italiano di Google, non quello americano, e nella prima pagina troveresti "esan....ente letterari", "esan....ente ideali", "esan....ente romantica", "esan....ente patinato", a volte la qualità della fonte è importante come, se non di più, della quantità. Come vedi ho evitato di scrivere quella parola
> .



Bloodless ed esangue per me NON hanno lo stesso significato. Inoltre, Google*.it  *dà 47 risultati (bisogna mettere le virgolette, per non contare anche gli "esangue. mente"), molti doppi, che ho scorso per controllare se per caso "esanguemente" avesse a un certo punto assunto un significato affine a "bloodless". La risposta è no, e i pochi casi in cui l'ha assunto sono frasi di questo tipo:

"_I caratteri non sono più esanguemente ideali, come in altri romanzi, ma l'autore, pur mirando al realismo, non riesce se non a disegnare fantocci impastati di cattive qualità_." (Treccani)
La fonte è attendibile, a pensarci un attimo _forse  _si capisce che vuole dire, ma saremo d'accordo che A) questa frase non è scritta in un italiano decente o chiaro e B) è chiaramente un calco da un'altra lingua, probabilmente l'inglese (_caratteri=characters=personaggi? / non riesce se non a_ _disegnare_), dove a occhio e croce c'era _bloodless_.

Ecco, mettendo esanguemente l'effetto è precisamente quello della frase del Treccani, una cosa un po' straniante. Mentre, ripeto, metaforica o no, _bloodless  _è una parola normalissima.


----------



## Mary49

Mi inserisco soltanto per dare un appoggio a quanto detto da TheName: i risultati di quell'avverbio (per me orribile) in Google non sono 47, ma 24, alcuni ripetuti e la maggior parte non certo provenienti da fonti di elevata qualità. Inoltre ho cercato i sinonimi di "bloodless":   
_
"_unemotional, anesthetic, cold, coldhearted, dull, impassive, indolent, insensible, insensitive, languid, lazy, lifeless, listless, passionless, slow, sluggish, spiritless, torpid, unkind"

Credo che ci sarebbero tanti avverbi da poter usare al posto dell'ineffabile


----------



## sorry66

@Mary49 I don't know where you found some of those synonyms. Insensitive? Unkind? 
I've already said that 'Cold-hearted', 'unemotional' etc. is a bit of a stretch.
I found these ones: 
feeble, spiritless, lifeless, passionless, listless, limp, unanimated, languid, half-hearted, unenthusiastic, lukewarm;
bland, vapid, wishy-washy

So as I've said before: lacking vigour and vitality.


----------



## Mary49

Here: http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/bloodless 
There is another source: http://www.macmillandictionary.com/thesaurus-category/british/not-feeling-excited-or-enthusiastic 
"bored,restless, apathetic, unenthusiastic, world-weary, blasé, uninspired, fed up, indifferent, listless".


----------



## ohbice

Le mie pensatone sono apaticamente intellettuale, distaccatamente intellettuale. Chiaro che se fosse per me girerei la frase.
Ciao 
p

Ps: intollerabilmente intellettuale, intellettuale da paura. Se andiamo avanti così il gioco diventa paranoicamente intellettuale.


----------



## ohbice

Ma va, se posso fare l'esegeta dice solo che le fa schifo. C'è da darle torto?


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, Mary, but I think your first set of synonyms just led us further away from what's a fairly clear meaning.
Your second set focusses on boredom which is not the primary meaning.
It's about, I repeat, lifelessness/lack of vigour etc..


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

bobes said:


> Quindi tu sostieni che una voce enciclopedica Treccani, a firma di Giorgio Pasquali, filologo nonchè accademico della Crusca sia ... scritta male o copiata?
> Se sei d'accordo, propongo di chiudere qui questa piacevole conversazione. Un saluto



Non copiato, tradotto, e di cattive traduzioni è pieno il mondo. Soprattutto quelle risalenti a sessant'anni fa. _I caratteri non sono ideali ma l'autore non riesce se non a disegnare fantocci impastati di cattive qualità_. Io scommetterei dei soldi sul fatto che questa frase era originariamente in inglese, perché la costruzione "non riesce se non a" non è una forma italiana e perché quel "caratteri", opposto a "fantocci" secondo me era "characters", ossia personaggi.

In ogni caso, siamo abbondantemente OT e tra un po' ci frustano


----------



## Mary49

sorry66 said:


> Sorry, Mary, but I think your first set of synonyms just led us further away from what's a fairly clear meaning.
> Your second set focusses on boredom which is not the primary meaning.
> It's about, I repeat, lifelessness/lack of vigour etc..


In my first list of synonyms there were *lifeless*, *listless *and *languid* that you (post #41)  said you had found, while in the second one there weren't only synonyms referring to boredom.


----------



## london calling

oakleaf said:


> _"to the extent that the rift between work and life becomes profound, the work necessarily must become too abstract, stilted, and bloodlessly intellectual"_​The overall context is examining the work of creative people and in particular philosophers by taking into account the personal life experiences they had in becoming who they are and how the philosophy derived from these experience.  To the anticipated objections the author is justifying it, as above.


Oak, you didn't even give us a full sentence! Can you please post the whole sentence (and the ones that came before and after it?). They might make a difference.


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> @chipulukusu I meant clarify what you said in reference to bobes! - I'm not sure now which definition you think is correct and  for the OP!


I was agreeing with @bobes that _bloodlessly intellectual _and _intellectually bloodless _have two quite different meaning. 
I am with you now, and, after all that have been said, if I had to choose one for good I'd go for _fiaccamente intellettuale. _


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari "...di un intellettualismo privo di nerbo."


----------



## Lorena1970

bloodless |ˈblʌdləs| adjective
1 (of a revolution or conflict) without violence or killing: a bloodless coup.
2 (of the skin) drained of colour: his bloodless lips.• 
(of a person) cold or ruthless. a shrewd and bloodless Hollywood mogul.• lacking in vitality; feeble: a bloodless chorus.

4 the bloodless flimsiness of modern fiction: feeble, spiritless, lifeless, passionless, listless, limp, unanimated, languid, half-hearted, unenthusiastic, lukewarm; bland, vapid, wishy-washy.ANTONYMS powerful.

Io direi "_meramente _intellettuale". Senza l'intreccio tra lavoro e vita, _il risultato è astratto, asciutto e meramente intellettuale_.
In my view "blodlessly" here means nothing but the work being purely intellectual, given that the lack of real experience prevent it from being nourished.


----------



## london calling

oakleaf said:


> the translator used "freddamente intellettuale" which if we aren't talking about blood, would be fine, but bloodless is very evocative and i would like that metaphor to be maintained if possible, and not simply translated into what it is a metaphor for.   Intellectualmente senza sangue?   Boh?





oakleaf said:


> in this case, the author is very good with metaphors and uses them with intention.  It might also simply mean dry, but it is not la case of acking liquid, but lacking blood, a life force, something more than not-dry, I'd say.  If he meant dry, he would certainly have said dry.
> There is often no way to bring an expression and all it's entangled meanings across languages but if there is i would like to do it.  Anyway, cold is better than dry, in this case, because dry usually means boring and without content, while cold can refer to an emotion more powerful than boredom.


Visto quello che ha detto oakleaf, mi sa che siamo andati un bel po' fuori strada.


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> Visto quello che ha detto oakleaf, mi sa che siamo andati un bel po' fuori strada.


LC ha ragione. Anche se in astratto troverei convincente tradurre con _meramente _o _puramente intellettuale, _se @oakleaf dice che l'autore usa i termini con intenzione, allora non possiamo allontanarci troppo dal significato letterale.


----------



## Lorena1970

chipulukusu said:


> LC ha ragione. Anche se in astratto troverei convincente tradurre con _meramente _o _puramente intellettuale, _se @oakleaf dice che l'autore usa i termini con intenzione, allora non possiamo allontanarci troppo dal significato letterale.



Mi spiegate perché "meramente" è distante dal significato letterale? Le definizioni che ho copiato sono dell'OED. Non riesco a capire il problema probabilmente. Non riesco a vedere, cecità mia di certo, altre possibilità ( a parte qualcuna qui espressa)  per "bloodlessly intellectual". L'intelletto è, ovviamente, privo di sangue. Il sangue, ovvero la vitalità, gliela da la vita, l'esperienza di vita, poiché la vita è tale in quanto ha vene nelle quali scorre il sangue. Un intelletto dissanguato non è altro che un intelletto privo della verve vitale, ovvero di quella parte che contiene il sangue. Capisco la necessità di restare fedeli, ma bloodlessly ha molti sinonimi che non mi sembrano diversi da alcune proposte fatte. 
L'unica ulteriore alternativa (se non è stata detta) che posso concepire è "_*Il risultato è astratto, scarno e intellettualmente esangue*_" . Potrebbe andare, se lo stile è questo........


----------



## sorry66

@Lorena1970 @london calling I get the impression that some selective reading has been going on here!



Lorena1970 said:


> non è altro che un intelletto privo della verve vitale


I've already given the OED definitions and we've mentioned this meaning many times.
Yes, 'esangue' has already been suggested in this thread- again, many times- and been discussed at length! 
There is also the argument about _word order/adjective or adverb_ too which you haven't taken into account with _*intellettualmente esangue*_. 


london calling said:


> Visto quello che ha detto oakleaf, mi sa che siamo andati un bel po' fuori strada.


So do you think we've just ignored what oakleaf has said?! The discussion has developed - not very smoothly, admittedly (they were some false starts and some tangents) - but it has! We discussed 'arid' 'cold' etc and then dismissed them but I'm not going to repeat what's already been discussed!
I'll think you'll have to more explicit as to how everyone has missed the point.

Anyway, I quite like Odysseus's suggestion but I'm not familiar with the word 'nerbo'.


----------



## chipulukusu

Lorena1970 said:


> Mi spiegate perché "meramente" è distante dal significato letterale? Le definizioni che ho copiato sono dell'OED.


Il fatto è che @bobes è partito con il dire che _freddamente _non andava bene. Eppure _freddamente _è sicuramente più vicino al senso letterale di _bloodless _rispetto a _meramente. _Infatti è riportato nel punto 2 della voce di dizionario che hai citato (in riferimento all'Hollywood Mogul).
Visto però che @oakleaf pensa che la traduzione di _bloodlessly _fatta dal traduttore non sia corretta, allora penso che solo i madrelingua possano sciogliere il dubbio.
@sorry66 I wrote this yesterday while posting now, so I hope it is not conflicting with your last post.


----------



## ohbice

Le proposte sono state molteplici, il significato è stato sviscerato, sono state proposte alternative valide alla costruzione (Ody), sono state esaminate le questioni inerenti l'uso degli avverbi (Black), qualcuno ha pensato di analizzare in modo critico il termine "intellettuale", che in italiano è carico di significati anche storici e politici, sono stati espressi pareri sulla liceità, sulla "sentibilità", sulla frequenza con cui certi avverbi vengono adoperati, c'è stato anche chi si è ritirato dalla discussione, probabilmente dolendosi di non poter portare via il pallone...
So' sfinito, buona continuazione a voi.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, sorry66, you twice mentioned your post #19, but that one was written by TheNameOfAWind - .
"_aridamente"_/_"freddamente_" is more like what  get from it - I'd say "drily", "detachedly" or "coolly" would all be acceptable to me in English, maybe even "scientifically" intellectual. But these are just shots in the dark; I don't work from English to Italian.


----------



## Blackman

Aggiungo un po' di confusione: ho dato ampia spiegazione di come leggo bloodlessy, coerentemente con i termini che lo precedono, nei miei primi post. Al _*meramente*_ di Lorena, che mi piace più del mio *insensibilmente* poiché registra meglio la mia lettura personale, aggiungo *meccanicamente/scientificamente* intellettuale. L'uso di esangue e di arido, sia come avverbio che come aggettivo, connota la sua opera intellettuale dal punto di vista qualitativo, mentre qui si vuole sottolineare l'uso della propria intellettualità, sconnessa dalla vita emotiva, come uno strumento senz'anima, come un computer o un bisturi. L'assenza di sangue o linfa vitale nello strumento.

Edit: ecco qualcuno che la vede come me, at last.


ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Hi, sorry66, you twice mentioned your post #19, but that one was written by TheNameOfAWind - .
> "_aridamente"_/_"freddamente_" is more like what  get from it - I'd say "drily", "detachedly" or "coolly" would all be acceptable to me in English, maybe even "scientifically" intellectual. But these are just shots in the dark; I don't work from English to Italian.


----------



## Lorena1970

chipulukusu said:


> Il fatto è che @bobes è partito con il dire che _freddamente _non andava bene. Eppure _freddamente _è sicuramente più vicino al senso letterale di _bloodless _rispetto a _meramente._



Non sono d'accordo. "freddamente" parte da un confronto di temperature, per poi essere esteso in senso figurato ad altro, ma non va bene in tutti i casi poiché comunque fa riferimento a una sensazione legata alla temperatura delle cose. "meramente" deriva da mero, che significava originariamente "senza miscela" semplice nel senso di privo di altre sostanze. Poi se ne fa un uso principale nel senso di illustre o chiaro. Ma il significato di "mero" mi sembra appropriato.



Blackman said:


> L'uso di esangue e di arido, sia come avverbio che come aggettivo, connota la sua opera intellettuale dal punto di vista qualitativo, mentre qui si vuole sottolineare l'uso della propria intellettualità,



BM: la frase fa riferimento proprio all'opera, al lavoro, al risultato .....no?


----------



## Blackman

Lorena1970 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. "freddamente" parte da un confronto di temperature, per poi essere esteso in senso figurato ad altro, ma non va bene in tutti i casi poiché comunque fa riferimento a una sensazione legata alla temperatura delle cose. "meramente" deriva da mero, che significava originariamente "senza miscela" semplice nel senso di privo di altre sostanze. Poi se ne fa un uso principale nel senso di illustre o chiaro. Ma il significato di "mero" mi sembra appropriato.
> 
> 
> 
> BM: la frase fa riferimento proprio all'opera, al lavoro, al risultato .....no?


No, per me no. È l'unica lettura alternativa a bloodlessly inteso come lo abbiamo tutti inteso fino a oggi, cioè freddamente.


----------



## Odysseus54

sorry66 said:


> Anyway, I quite like Odysseus's suggestion but I'm not familiar with the word 'nerbo'.



Originally it means : nerve (in a physical sense)>sinew (in a physical sense)>a whip made of ox sinew>strength, vitality, backbone etc.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/nerbo/

'Privo di nerbo' si dice di persona o cosa a cui manca appunto forza, vitalita', carattere, e tutto cio' che in italiano colloquiale viene anche liquidato come 'palle', 'coglioni'.

Here I chose to move from 'intellettuale' as an adjective to 'intellettualismo', which is a mild pejorative - the quality of those who prefer to talk about things, preferably in a language hard to understand, instead of acting on them - to render part of that 'bloodlessness' of the original.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, Odysseus. No, I don't think so, chipu!
Summing up:


sorry66 said:


> intellettuale ma senza vita/sangue/linfa vitale





sorry66 said:


> bloodlessly intellectual - intellectual but lacking life and vigour





sorry66 said:


> 'coldly intellectual' (without emotion)
> 'drily intellectual' ( kind of boring)
> 'bloodlessly intellectual ( as above - anaemic - lacking spirit, colour and vitality)


@Blackman @ain'ttranslationfun? Sorry, because of deleted posts it's now # 15. Like oakleaf, I don't agree that _dry, arid, boring_ etc and also _cold, emotionless etc._ are the most apt synonyms. How it works in Italian is nor for me to say!
I like *meccanicamente *however.


sorry66 said:


> This means that the work is intellectual but anaemic/bloodless so I thought TNofTW was right with 'intellettuale ma esangue'.


Turns out that we should forget about 'esangue'!


sorry66 said:


> With 'bloodless' it's the lack of vitality and vigour which is important - it's the opposite of 'full-blooded'.
> Maybe we should use 'anemico' then?


Not a winner either!


sorry66 said:


> So as I've said before: lacking vigour and vitality.





sorry66 said:


> It's about, I repeat, lifelessness/lack of vigour etc





ohbice said:


> So' sfinito, buona continuazione a voi.


Anch'io!


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> So do you think we've just ignored what oakleaf has said?! The discussion has developed - not very smoothly, admittedly (they were some false starts and some tangents) - but it has! We discussed 'arid' 'cold' etc and then dismissed them but I'm not going to repeat what's already been discussed!
> I'll think you'll have to more explicit as to how everyone has missed the point.


I just thought that I'd point put that you have gone off-track as compared to what Oakleaf requested. I didn't say you'd ignored it, but native Italian speakers should be concentrating more on how to get the 'blood' metaphor across. I was thinking of something along the lines of 'linfa vitale', although that admittedly means 'sap' (but it's still 'blood' to a tree and it is used metaphorically in Italian). Any ideas, natives?


----------



## sorry66

Look a the preceding post, LC -  I've quoted myself (*I first mentioned it in post # 2! *and I mentioned it again in a later post!) - you'll see *my suggestion 'linfa vitale'!!!*


Don't want to be cheeky, but you see my point about selective reading! We all do it when a thread gets too long, though!


----------



## london calling

Well done then, sorry.


----------



## sorry66

Well, not really, as no-one has approved the suggestion, (which is what I meant by post#59 above) otherwise, it would have already been taken up as idea!


----------



## oakleaf

Wow, thank you all for all this discussion on my question.  I can see you got into it - what a nice way to work on translations with so many people willing to help and brainstorm.   And I apologize for not having followed the discussion - Though i subscribe to the email notice, i must have missed one, and so i didn;t get any of  the others.  So sorry.  (sorry also for the typos, the computer is very slooow right now, and it takes a minute to back space and rewrite every time.  

Anyway, since you asked, here is more of the context, 

.  Moreover, to the extent that the rift between work and life becomes profound, the work necessarily must become too abstract, stilted, and bloodlessly intellectual.  What finally eventuates is a sense of despair and fragmentation as the pull of all that has been disavowed begins to reassert itself.​I hesitate to quote too much because it is a published work.  The author is talking about cartesian philosophy and the study of psychology that is based on it, wherein a mind is an isolated entity and its products have an independent existence.  He is about to discuss four post-cartesian philosophers by examining their lives and emotional experiences and how these experiences have affected their philosophy.  So this quote is part of his argument in favor of what he is about to do (discuss the philosophy of these philosophers in the context of their life histories - e.g. in many cases, a death of a father or other family member, when the philosopher was a child.)  

bloodless here is used critically.  

Many of your suggestions could be ok.  I like soulless, but in italian?  intellettualmente senza anima? He uses "soul" in a metaphoric way, not in a religious way, throughout the book.  

I see your point about esangue, it means the blood has all gone out of it, rather than that it was never there.  

I'll suggest a few to the translator and also explain the alternatives to the author and see if he finds any of them better for his sense.


----------



## Lorena1970

oakleaf said:


> Many of your suggestions could be ok.  I like soulless, but in italian?  intellettualmente senza anima?



soullessly intellectual in my view is different from bloodlessly intellectual. It is not the same thing. You can have a soul even if you have no blood, if you get what I mean.
Anyway, bloodlessly intellectual may be rendered with "intellettualmente svuotato" (if it has not bee mentioned so far)


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> soullessly intellectual in my view is different from bloodlessly intellectual. It is not the same thing. You can have a soul even if you have no blood, if you get what I mean.
> Anyway, bloodlessly intellectual may be rendered with "intellettualmente svuotato" (if it has not bee mentioned so far)



Non direi, e per due motivi :

1) Rovescia il rapporto avverbio/aggettivo dell'originale.  Il 'lavoro', secondo l'autore, e' 'bloodlessy intellectual' , non 'intellectually bloodless'.

2) Tradurre 'bloodless' come 'svuotato' mi pare si allontani molto dal significato che la parola ha in inglese.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Non direi, e per due motivi :
> 
> 1) Rovescia il rapporto avverbio/aggettivo dell'originale.  Il 'lavoro', secondo l'autore, e' 'bloodlessy intellectual' , non 'intellectually bloodless'.
> 
> 2) Tradurre 'bloodless' come 'svuotato' mi pare si allontani molto dal significato che la parola ha in inglese.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Mi sono distratta....in questo marasma di tentativi!


----------

